# Split fin on guppy



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

My snakeskin male guppy has a large split in his tail fin. It's split right down to the caudal peduncle...it's not fin rot, it's just a split. I'm not sure how he got it, as there's only one other guppy in the tank....should I let it heal on its own or is there something I should put in the water so he doesn't get an infection?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

i would just let it heal on its own. maybe add some stress coat or the like. if there is nothing else in the tank you could prolly just leave the guppy in the tank with the other one. btw, what size tank are they in.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

It's a five-gallon. Thanks!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

You can treat with pimafix and melafix to prevent any infections from infecting where the fin split, and add some salt.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay...but it split some more (there's now 3 splits) and he keeps lying in the plastic plant like it's a hammock


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Thats probably not a good sign.


----------

